# How do you source your gold



## pdamiant (Dec 31, 2021)

Hello folks,

How does everyone source their scrap gold? I am going to pawn shops, yard sales, police auctions, and anywhere really. ebay is terrible, has anyone ever had any luck on ebay? I feel sorry for some people when I see how much they are bidding on junk lots. I live in Nevada and have even gone out with a metal detector, but you can search all day and find but a gram of poor quality gold. By the time I refine it I have spent more on gas. Just curious how others do it.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## alicestevens (Jan 28, 2022)

I had once luck on eBay. but yep, it is terrible.


----------



## Quiklearner (Jan 28, 2022)

I do roadwork and usually find my junk conveniently waiting for me on the curb


----------



## olalal10 (Jan 28, 2022)

Hello I'm also never lucky on ebay


----------

